# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  For Sale- Formlabs Form 3L - Large SLA Bundle

## Octagon33

Formlabs Form 3L - Large SLA Bundle.Selling a VERY lightly used Formlabs Form 3L SLA 3D Printer, I am the owner, this asset has been used for less than 6 months and is in like-new condition. The initial purchase price of this bundle was $16K.This is a high-quality industrial 3D Printer that can printin a build volume of 13.2" x 7.9" x 11.8" with extremely highaccuracy. Includes: Form 3LForm 3L Resin Tank V2 (QTY 1)Form 3L Build Platform V2 (QTY 1)Form 3L Finish Kit (rinse bucket V2)6x Assorted Resin Cartridges (Tough 2000, Rigid 4000,etc.)I am asking $7000 which is a great steal.Please send a PM for inquiry. Thanks for Viewing.

----------

